# HID convertion & Sattelite radio?



## Jose Albino (Aug 13, 2006)

I want to start searching for HID kit and I want to know what to look for, specification, the whole nine yard in order to make the right choice. Also I'm interesting to add a Pioneer Xm radio that I saw in one of the threads but I got a question if I go with that intergration I loose the CD changer?. I would appreciated all the help I can get.


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

Jose Albino said:


> I want to start searching for HID kit and I want to know what to look for, specification, the whole nine yard in order to make the right choice. Also I'm interesting to add a Pioneer Xm radio that I saw in one of the threads but I got a question if I go with that intergration I loose the CD changer?. I would appreciated all the help I can get.


Great questions...

First let me say that I have some experience on both subjects. :thumbup:

I too am new to BMW have a super clean 03 745i and have already begun modding it with major items on the horizon. XM is a MUST for me, so I'm still exploring options on that. For HID... I am installing HID fogs this weekend. That I got from Umnitza. So does your car not have HID's at all? If so, look for 4000k-5000k as anything higher will impair brightness. Expect to pay @ $300-$500 for a reputable product.
When I decide a XM option I will post up all my findings.

Good luck.

Marcus


----------



## Jose Albino (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks a million for your help and unfortunadly I got a nice clean 1998 740IL that year din't came out with HID.


----------



## JA 7 (Jul 30, 2006)

Hey TXStyle, just so you know the fogs you bought from Umnitza are 6000K haha.


----------

